# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Advance cdma team zte unlocker update 08-06-11

## gsm4maroc

*ADVANCE CDMA ZTE UNLOCKER UPDATED... 
Added all version F280 including new 1 CLICK 5 SEC UNLOCKING... WORLD FIRST AND ONLY IN WORLD. 
Improved SPC CALCULATION FOR RARE CASE COME IN MINUS VALUE.
Improved GUI AND INTERNAL SUPPORT TO SUPPORT NEW STUFF.. 
ALL NEW EXE FOUND AT SUPPORT BETA VERSION FOLDER. 
Best Regards
Advance Cdma Team*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا اخى الغالى ومتابعة جميلة من فريق الادفانس سى دى ام ايه تم النقل للقسم الصحيح

----------

